# looking for shop layout software



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of any downloadable shop layout software,shareware preferably? I want to reorganize my shop and set it up to where I can get all my tools in and still be able to work. What I would like is a program I can input the width and length of the room and the size of tools. It would be nice to be able to move the stuff with a mouse as well. I am not looking to buy a costly program as I will only use it once. I would just draw a shop on paper then cut out paper the size of my tools. I did a search on here but all I found was wood layout to cut. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think Grizzly has a shop design tool on their web site (http://grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx). I used SU and downloaded models of different tools from their 3D warehouse, it unfortunately shows that I cannot get as many tools into my shop as I want to….hmmm maybe I need a bigger shop


----------



## Gonecrazy (Jun 23, 2011)

A good one to use is http://sketchup.google.com/ you can use it to totaly customise your shop … there are even model tools/machines you can download so you dont have to draw up your own and move around and set where ever you want … another good thing is you can use it for so much more … like designing all your woodworking projects ….. a big bonus is you can print it out and follow your own sketch in the shop


----------



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

I second the google Sketch-up. It is free, easy to use and lots of tools available in the online library - Check out my handi-work… I did my shop too but I have the file at work, but this is my main floor and this only took a couple of hours. You can easily change the style, color, views, scale of componenents, do walk throughs. It's prett cool and easy to use. Good built in tutorials as well.
ISO View:









Plan View:


----------

